# How to reset macbook to default settings??



## Annahii89 (Feb 17, 2009)

How to reset macbook to default settings??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 17, 2009)

Pop in and boot from the Restore CD/DVD that came with the computer, do a "Clean Install" operation, and... and... there is no step 3.

Step 3 could be to read the sticky posts at the top of this forum section to gain the knowledge that the "HOW-TO" section is not the correct place to pose questions to the forum members.


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2009)

Beware clean install wipes all your files though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 17, 2009)

Heh... well, I don't know how much more "default" you can get than that!


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha! I was gonna make the same joke but I knew someone else wouldn't be able to resist! 

Annahiy, if you want to reset to defaults without wiping your files there are ways to do  that too. If you give us some context to your problem we'll be better abel to advise you on what to do.


----------

